# Need a free 64 bit impulse loader.



## bonbro

Hey guys. I just got a new laptop and need to get some plugins.
I downloaded all of the Lepou amp sims in 64 bit but now I need an Impulse loader, I spent 2 hours online trying to find one but I had no luck.
Could you please tell me wich one to download? 
Thanks
Sorry for the crappy english.


----------



## Nemonic

I am quite sure that LeCab is also made for Win64. I am using that system and it worked perfectly,


----------



## iceythe

Last time I checked, there are no free 64-bit IR loaders for Windows out there. There is a cab emulator called Mercuriall Cab that uses Nebula technology (not standard IR), but I have not tried it myself and people seem to give it mixed reviews.

Just go for 32-bit IR loaders if you're looking for free stuff. Most of them work just fine under 64-bit DAWs. Lecab2_Rev1 (32-bit) works fine under Cubase 6/7 64-bit. Same with Kefir. I've used those extensively and have had no hiccups within the plugins themselves nor with the VST-bridge.
If you're willing to pay though, almost all the paid IR loaders are available in 64-bit. Recabinet is a pretty cheap option ($20).


----------



## cwhitey2

Nemonic said:


> I am quite sure that LeCab is also made for Win64. I am using that system and it worked perfectly,



I use this and 64 bit reaper


----------



## bonbro

Thanks guys for the quick answers.
I downloaded Kefir, Lecab 1 and 2 and had no luck with them. Now I'm downloading Mercuriall Cab 3.0. Looks promising.


----------



## cwhitey2

bonbro said:


> Thanks guys for the quick answers.
> I downloaded Kefir, Lecab 1 and 2 and had no luck with them. Now I'm downloading Mercuriall Cab 3.0. Looks promising.



Hmmm 

Not being a dick but do you have impulses downloaded?


----------



## DjankyDjents

Agreed WHITEY haha.

Download gods cab, (at least as a test), and load it into Lecab...
god's cab Signals Audio &#8211; Calgary Recording Studio

There is no way this will not work on a 64bit machine, at least that I'm aware of


----------



## Winspear

Wait, Lepou do 64 bit amp heads now???? Damn, that's the sole reason I bought Revalver haha.
I don't know of any 64 bit free loaders either. There is however a software called Jbridge which will allow loading of 32 bit plugins in 64 bit DAW. I prefer not to use it though.


----------



## coffeeflush

Plectron IR, old and dated and 32 bit,but works. and FREE


----------



## Kazrog

Just chiming in to confirm that Recabinet fully supports 64 bit on both Windows and Mac, and is on sale for only $19.99. Not only can Recabinet load your existing IRs, it comes with a library of 20 cabinets and 8 microphones, offers 2 channel blending, EQ, and our industry leading Speaker Dynamics emulation, which adds a level of depth and realism to your guitar tracks not possible with any other plugin.

I realize $19.99 isn't free, but I'm personally unaware of any free 64 bit IR loaders out there, and for $19.99 with Recabinet you get a level of value equal or greater than that of many plugins costing 10x more.


----------



## bonbro

thanks guys. Had no luck with Lecab or Kefir, etc. 
I guess I'll save up for recabinet.
Thank you all.


----------



## iceythe

Just curious; What do you mean by no luck? Does the plugin crash/freeze? Does the DAW crash/freeze? No sound? Did you load up an impulse that matches your project's sample rate?


----------



## 4Eyes

do you have some problems with running 32bit VSTs under 64 bit OS and DAW? I have none. Honestly I don't see advantages of going 64bit with amps sims or impulse loaders. different story than DAW or VSTi


----------



## bonbro

iceythe said:


> Just curious; What do you mean by no luck? Does the plugin crash/freeze? Does the DAW crash/freeze? No sound? Did you load up an impulse that matches your project's sample rate?



What happens is that Studio One doesn't recognize it. I alredy changed the vst folder path, re scanned, etc. But it doesn't recognize any of the 32 bit plugins.


----------



## frypot

same with ableton live 9. i cant get ableton to recognize lecab 1 or 2. i have them in the same folder as massive, and lepous other plugins. but the lecabs arent being picked up in my vst folder.


----------



## Winspear

You'd need a bit wrapper, not all DAWs have one built in. JBridge is the goto. 
I recommend picking up Redwirez loader though, that's 64 bit and awesome.


----------



## Sam MJ

Any impulse based reverb will also work for cab sims. 

If you don't already have one in your DAW you can use something like ReaVerb or ReaFir. It's included with Reaper or free to download and can be used with any other VST compatible DAW. 

REAPER | ReaPlugs


----------



## Fretless

Ableton Live 9 does not allow 32bit vst's in it's 64bit application. I have been using Live for years now, so trust me I understand the frustration. The best program I have found is Torpedo Wall of Soul III from TwoNotes. Functions as an IR loader, power amp emulator, and has a few extra EQ and compression functions. It's got a 30 day trial after which they ask you to buy two cabs off of their store (I have every cab they sell, as they are far superior than any standard IR I have ever fiddled with). Torpedo Wall of Sound III | Two Notes Audio Engineering


----------



## METAL FLynn

NADIR BY IGNITE AMPS!!!! First 64bit IR loader!!!! Go to igniteamps.com to get the plugin


----------

